# CBC - cardboard box computer



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

In my process of creating a new case for an old computer (my other case mod), my friend came up with a crazy idea to put a computer in a USPS shipping box. Since i am so loyal to my first project i decided to use a separate computer to do this one. Using 5 extra fans and a normal shipping box I will create the CBC!! (cardboard box computer)


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

here are the cutouts for the case lol:


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 8, 2008)

Another good project. Subscribed !


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

ok so this is a pict update where I show you the mobo and PSU in the base box with the wires sticking out an the I/O ports

wires:






I/O ports:






power supply:


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 8, 2008)

What is it with the awesome mods and tpu lately  cant wait to see the end product!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks,  should be done soon


----------



## panchoman (Nov 8, 2008)

this will be interesting


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

panchoman said:


> this will be interesting



that's what I'm going for !!!!!  thanks for the reply


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

here is the cd drive in:






and the fan in the back:


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheap bastard, you could have just told us you couldnt afford a real case! lol
i was thinking about doing this also, ill see how it works out for you.  You might want to use something to strengthen the inside of the box, also helping with static resistance, like plastic or rubber lining.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2008)

Make sure nothing can get too hot... I've burnt stuff with much greater thermal resistance by accident with computer components 

This is awesome though!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

Binge said:


> Make sure nothing can get too hot... I've burnt stuff with much greater thermal resistance by accident with computer components
> 
> This is awesome though!



thanks for the comment. I set it up so the Mobo is not touching the cardboard and installed 6 fans!!


----------



## AKlass (Nov 9, 2008)

sweet mod. You should try to mount an lcd screen on the box.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

AKlass said:


> sweet mod. You should try to mount an lcd screen on the box.



hah nice If I had a smaller one then my 22" monitor


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 9, 2008)

I wonder if the USPS would ship that


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL I would have to tell them to ignore all the wires and holes in the box!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok so it is finally finished. After a full day of work it is finito!

Here are some pics of the final project:



























*IT WORKS WOHOOOO!!! IT POWERED UP!*










































So there ya go, hope I didn't overload you with picts! It was fun, but I probably wont leave it together for more than a couple days.

Hope you guys enjoyed this project log!

POST AWAY! I love hearing what you guys have to say!


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2008)

That is freakin sexy.  I LOVE how you did the fans xD


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks a lot! it was fun but time consuming and tedious, its not like working with metal, in a way its harder


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea nice work with the fans!


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 9, 2008)

lol,  thats awesome.  Can you somehow hide all the cables inside the box, it would make it look even more like a ....  uuummmm.  well a box!!!


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2008)

I just figured this is probably the lightest possible LAN-box ever


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

yah lol


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 9, 2008)

That is sweet, nicest one I've on the web to date.
And love the color.

And the GET it on EBay on top of box...LOL


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for all the posts guys


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 9, 2008)

Jesus - Thats awesome


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey if you like what you saw here, go here and subscribe to it!

lol even if you didnt like what you saw here, you might like what you will see here

but if you didn't like what you saw here and you dont like what you saw here, then never talk to me again 


Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, it was fun.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice boxmod! Believe me, I've seen a lot  But this one looks pretty nice and clean.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

thank you

and this again 




SkyKast said:


> Hey if you like what you saw here, go here and subscribe to it!
> 
> lol even if you didnt like what you saw here, you might like what you will see here
> 
> ...


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely one of the better boxmods I've seen!  I was disappointed though when I saw that you were using two boxes.  I thought you were gonna try and cram it all into the thin one, _that_ would be totally awesome, especially with all the wiring inside and the disc drive "ghosted"

btw, does your camera have a macro focus at all?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Definitely one of the better boxmods I've seen!



Thanks!



> I was disappointed though when I saw that you were using two boxes.  I thought you were gonna try and cram it all into the thin one, _that_ would be totally awesome, especially with all the wiring inside and the disc drive "ghosted"



yah I tried it didnt fit, sorry I didnt meet your expectations



> btw, does your camera have a macro focus at all?



yup, there is only *ONE *picture out of focus and my retarded friend took it


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice idea. I'm gonna do that sometime.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Very nice idea. I'm gonna do that sometime.



nice, good luck when you do


----------



## kysg (Nov 12, 2008)

Man that is sick, puts my lanbox to shame 
Heck if USPS saw they'd be like your asking up to ship this thing????


cheap pc's right around the corner.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ive seen a CBC before but this is the best by far.  Great job!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah it came out better than I expected honestly


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice attention to detail.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2008)

Very, very nice job!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Very nice attention to detail.



hah those were the LEDs that lit the VAIO logo in the front and the HDD aactivity light and no clue what the middle one was



erocker said:


> Very, very nice job!



thanks guys!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 13, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> Thanks!


np 


SkyKast said:


> yah I tried it didnt fit, sorry I didnt meet your expectations


In hindsight, I should have paid attention to what components you were using, because you'd probably have needed a mini-ITX board or something to fit everything in just the one box.  Either that or have everything sandwiched with no airflow at all 


SkyKast said:


> yup, there is only *ONE *picture out of focus and my retarded friend took it


Ah, ok.  I wasn't sure cuz there were only a few pics that were real close-ups.  Give your friend a  for me


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 13, 2008)

That was a complete success


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 13, 2008)

theJesus said:


> In hindsight, I should have paid attention to what components you were using, because you'd probably have needed a mini-ITX board or something to fit everything in just the one box.  Either that or have everything sandwiched with no airflow at all



yeah the components just wouldnt fit, and as you said it would be like a heatbox with no airflow



theJesus said:


> Ah, ok.  I wasn't sure cuz there were only a few pics that were real close-ups.



yah I know lol sorry about that 



theJesus said:


> Give your friend a  for me



will do but will most likely be this:  1)   2)   3) him:   4) me: 



CyberDruid said:


> That was a complete success



thanks man


----------



## ascstinger (Nov 14, 2008)

nice, i did something similar with a itx board a while back, though my box was a lot more cutup and modified to make it small, obviously the same couldnt be achieved with the atx


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

it probably could have been I just thought it would look better if it wasn't all chopped up, I don't know I chould be wrong. Most of the problem with fitting it in 1 box was the PSU. I could have fit everything if I had the PSU outside but I decided to do it this way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

hey Skykast, congratulations bro, this is the most awesome mod ever in the history of TPU oh lord, so freaking unique.  I really take my hat off to you my friend


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey Skykast, congratulations bro, this is the most awesome mod ever in the history of TPU oh lord, so freaking unique.  I really take my hat off to you my friend



wow, thanks a lot man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow, thanks a lot man



what made you do that bro?  Was it just randomness?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> what made you do that bro?  Was it just randomness?



it was a saturday, it was rining and i loaned my car out to a friend (stupid) so I couldnt get anywhere and my other friend was over and he said hey...you have a lot of spare boxes, lets put a computer in one lol. I said ok "I" will not you (he breaks everything he touches) so it went from there.

Edit: wow I just wrote way to much, it was such a simple question


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 14, 2008)

Arent those all the parts your using for your Viao mod? haha! loving it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

well the hardware is different, its from a computer I got from my school for 15 bucks when they were replacing them cause I'm tight with the computer technician and teacher. but the fans and fan controler are the same


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> it was a saturday, it was rining and i loaned my car out to a friend (stupid) so I couldnt get anywhere and my other friend was over and he said hey...you have a lot of spare boxes, lets put a computer in one lol. I said ok "I" will not you (he breaks everything he touches) so it went from there.
> 
> Edit: wow I just wrote way to much, it was such a simple question



haha, so just playing BOREDOM!!!! heheheheh  not a bad way to spend a Saturday at home bored to death.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> haha, so just playing BOREDOM!!!! heheheheh  not a bad way to spend a Saturday at home bored to death.



that was my thinking at least lol


----------



## zithe (Nov 15, 2008)

Only mildly scary and flammable. XD

Remind me to avoid your house on my next trip to Mass. =P


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

zithe said:


> Only mildly scary and flammable. XD
> 
> Remind me to avoid your house on my next trip to Mass. =P



hah if it hasnt burnt down by then


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

nah I never leave it on for more than 20 mins MAX even though it has 5 fans that output 30+ CFM


----------



## zithe (Nov 15, 2008)

I've been taking old PCs off of people's hands on craigslist for a couple days. Maybe I'll give one of these projects a shot...

SkyKast, you just inspired me to do some of the strangest things to my computers.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

hah good or bad? lol


----------



## zithe (Nov 15, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hah good or bad? lol



Combination of both, I fear! XD


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 15, 2008)

uh oes!


----------

